# Western Conf. Finals "Lets see blood!!"



## drifter (Feb 19, 2008)

I can't stand either team. But it would be nice to see a few suspensions when the "Thugetts" play the most annoying team ever!! It would be the only thing that could make this entertaining. . Any bets on who gets the first flagrant or kicked out of a game early? I am thinking there will be more than one or two players a game who needs to change jerseys because of blood on them.

Drifter


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I would think K-Mart might be one of the first to get the boot. He actually has been able to control himself a little better than in the past. Denver played a pretty good game last night. Too bad they couldn't hold on.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Watching both teams last night, I had to wonder when it became legal to grab on to the oppossing player and call that defense? I'm talking full bear hugs here - not just the little sissy slap fights we usually see. Basketbrawl it seems. And with that in game one, if this thing gets dragged out, fists are going to be flying by about game 5.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

One of the reasons I can't stand basketball because the refs controll to much of the game. What is a foul for one player isn't for the other and what is a foul in one game isn't in another plus if you question thier authority they give you a foul... What a crock...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Watching both teams last night, I had to wonder when it became legal to grab on to the oppossing player and call that defense? I'm talking full bear hugs here - not just the little sissy slap fights we usually see. Basketbrawl it seems. And with that in game one, if this thing gets dragged out, fists are going to be flying by about game 5.


+ 1... I saw that too Gary and I was like... are you freakin kidding me? So for all those that say the Lakers are paying refs for calls or they get all the calls... ummm no... they were definitely dealing with their share of missed calls, even at home. :?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Watching both teams last night, I had to wonder when it became legal to grab on to the oppossing player and call that defense? I'm talking full bear hugs here - not just the little sissy slap fights we usually see. Basketbrawl it seems. And with that in game one, if this thing gets dragged out, fists are going to be flying by about game 5.
> ...


I love basketball but it is hard to watch NBA playoffs, I am telling you it is rigged, we are watching WWE. The outcome of the playoffs is already determined. It will be lakers vs. Cavs with Labron winning in 7.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not ready to make the leap that it is rigged and the refs will make sure to get a Cavs v. Lakers finals. Those two teams did have the best regular season records, AND have the two best players in the world. They have earned the positions they are in right now. If the NBA was into fixing the play-offs, the Spurs (one of the smallest media markets) never would have won a title. And Orlando and Denver certainly wouldn't be in the conference finals right now.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I'm not ready to make the leap that it is rigged and the refs will make sure to get a Cavs v. Lakers finals. Those two teams did have the best regular season records, AND have the two best players in the world. They have earned the positions they are in right now. If the NBA was into fixing the play-offs, the Spurs (one of the smallest media markets) never would have won a title. And Orlando and Denver certainly wouldn't be in the conference finals right now.


+1000, refs don't make you miss shots, refs don't make you play poor defense or turn over the ball. Yes refs can make a difference at the end of a game on a bad call, but if a team is really better, it wouldn't make a difference anyways.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If the NBA is fixed:
Why have the Knicks sucked for so long?
Why do the Clippers always seem to get the first pick in the draft? And still suck?
Dallas would have won a title by now.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> One of the reasons I can't stand *NBA* basketball because the refs controll to much of the game. What is a foul for one player isn't for the other and what is a foul in one game isn't in another plus if you question thier authority they give you a foul... What a crock...


Sorry, but I had to fix your post!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> If the NBA is fixed:
> Why have the Knicks sucked for so long?
> Why do the Clippers always seem to get the first pick in the draft? And still suck?
> Dallas would have won a title by now.


1) The Knicks have sucked for so long because they haven't managed to land a "kobe" or "lebron" or "carmelo". The NBA is about superstars and they specifically cater to them. Have you ever wondered why you rarely see the superstars foul out of games...or get ejected? The NBA caters to what the fans want...and the fans want superstars.

2) The Clippers always suck because their management hasn't been good enough to pick up the next big superstar with all those picks.

3) Dallas doesn't have a superstar...as badly as Dirk wants to be one, and as badly as Cuban wants to be one, they aren't and the NBA recognizes that in jersey sales.

Read these articles...pretty interesting. 
http://sports.espn.go.com/espnmag/story?id=3447119
http://sports.espn.go.com/espnmag/story?id=3620063
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/st ... ill/080611


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Interesting reads, I have always had a sort of theory with this, and am trying to prove it. How? I went out and found myself a bookie and now bet on games, most are very predictable, some with team picks and some with team totals. Most you can tell the outcome just by watching the first quarter. Denver was a lock yesterday. Cav's have covered every game. So has Denver. Lakers are easy too. If they are a in a must win situation, bet them, if not bet whoever they are playing, yes even Clippers. So far in my experiment I have been as far up as 1500, but also as low as -750. Right now I am - 75 or so. As soon as you find a pattern, run with it. As soon as it ends, fade it (bet opposite). 

Anyway have not looked at tonight game, it will be hard to bet against Cavs, but that is where the money has been, the line is -8 1/2 points which may be too many to give Orlando.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Donaghy was successful betting on NBA games over 80% of the time...including games he didn't ref! He based bets on the injuries and officials of the game.

How about some more:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2 ... ern-080611

http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-3 ... andal.html

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3436401

http://www.lvrj.com/sports/19205629.html


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Trust me thre is a reason you don't know in advance who the officials are. My grandfather cancled his season tickets to the Jazz because he could tell you based on who was officiating the game who was going to win. We will see a kobe vrs lebron finals at least the refs will do all they can to make it hapen. Tough playing 5 on 6 in the pro game.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

With the Jazz out, I gotta say, I WANT to see Kobe v. Labron. They are the best two players in the world. Period. I want to see them play in a championship series. I could give two farts for any of the teams left. I honestly don't care who wins any of it. But as a fan of basketball, I absolutely want to see the best players against each other. It is something we haven't seen in the NBA Finals for 20+ years.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> With the Jazz out, I gotta say, I WANT to see Kobe v. Labron. They are the best two players in the world. Period. I want to see them play in a championship series. I could give two farts for any of the teams left. I honestly don't care who wins any of it. But as a fan of basketball, I absolutely want to see the best players against each other. It is something we haven't seen in the NBA Finals for 20+ years.


This is the whole problem with the NBA....too many fans are star oriented as well. Instead of wanting to watch the two best teams, people want to see the two biggest stars. So, the NBA does their part to try and make it that way. If you look at the conference finals, three of the NBA's biggest stars are still playing--Kobe, Lebron, and Howard.

As a fan of basketball, i wish the NBA would cramp down on officials and stop the superstar prejudice, stop the prejudice against rookies and role players, and start officiating the game according to the rules. I would also like the NBA to get rid of their ridiculous illegal defense rules and start forcing teams to play team-oriented games...instead of all the isolation one-on-one garbage we see now. And, then, perhaps, we wouldn't have to stomach all the chest thumping me-first attitudes that are so prevalent in the NBA today.

But, of course, my hopes are just dreams because the NBA is too money driven. The league has no incentive to make the contests legitimate and the competition fair...the fans want the refs to give preferential treatment to the stars. So, I will continue to get my basketball fix from high school and college ball....where the integrity of the game can still be found!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong here - but didn't the Lakers and Caviliers have the best two records in all of the NBA? Based on the 82 game season, they ARE the BEST TWO TEAMS. And didn't the Magic and Nuggets finish 2nd in their conferences? So right now the BEST 4 teams are left as proven through 82 game season and two rounds of play-offs. The Lakers and Cavs are the best teams BECAUSE they have the BEST TWO PLAYERS. In the 80s, the Lakers v. Celtic match-ups were great because they had the best two teams of the day, AND the best PLAYERS of the day. Do you NOT want to see the best two teams and best players in the championship? If not the best teams, then who? The best players are still playing for a reason - they make their teams better. 

Would you rather see the 7th seed from the west playing the 6th seed from the east? Really?


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

The NBA will never be credible until it does something about the officiating. What's a foul at the start of the game is not at the end. A foul on the perimeter is different than a foul under the basket. Fouls are call differently for different players. Rules are adapted to the players, rather than the players playing by the rules. For example, the two steps and then a giant hop that suddenly is not traveling. The rules are enforced selectively and randomly. Did these teams in the finals get there because they are the best, or because of preferential treatment?


----------

